# 8hp Tecumseh snow blower surging



## skifire (Jan 7, 2009)

I have an 8 hp Tecumseh engine on my snowblower only one year old, When I start it ,itruns on full choke fine ,let warm turn it to half choke runs ok but only on full throttle , turn off choke and machine surges bad sounds like machine almost shuts on and off and again only on full throttle machine stalls as soon as I turn down throttle. Any suggestions?


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm no expert, but from where I'm sitting it sounds like a fuel starvation problem.

Have you checked the carb jets are all OK and clean as a whistle, the air cleaner is OK and that there are no apparent leaks allowing the carb to draw in too much air?

I had a problem with a loose screw on the govenor lever on my Tec powered lawn mower, is yours OK? remember the screw is left hand thread.

Texas rose.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

No air filter on that one, but it definitely sounds like a fuel starvation problem to me. I would drop the carburetor bowl and inspect the condition of the carburetor. If there's a lot of buildup, a rebuild may be in order.

On the older Tecumseh engines there is an adjustment screw on the bottom of the carburetor. If yours has one, try opening it up just a little bit. If yours does not have one, the high speed jet is most likely plugged.


----------



## heng (Jan 24, 2009)

Just came through this problem myself on a 5+ yr old 10 hp tecumseh snow king.

Its probably a combo of gas with ethanol and a dirty carb. The dirty carb problem might be addressed with removal and cleaning (as discussed at length on other web forums). The gas with ethanol results in the engine running lean. Hence the surging/no power.

I replaced the emission carb with a 632334A replacement carb that has low and high speed mixture adjusting screws (just the other day). Runs great now. Online I got the carb for $80 (including shipping). At the local parts store its $87.


----------

